# pro's and con's of turning up torsion bars?



## Jakedaawg (Dec 29, 2013)

Can someone point to a good thread on turning up torsion bars on a 2010 2500HD 4800 lb front axle plow and tow prep package?

I am looking for a discussion of benefits and disadvantages as well as a how to. 

Is it possible to turn them up too far? Is there a way to gauge the proper amount and can they be turned up too far?

Are there any things you need to know to look for, such as problems that may arise after you have done so?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

GM has a spec called the "z height" for these trucks- it's a range for the maximum height recommended by GM- if you stay within the confines of the "z height range" you shouldn't run into problems. Will cranking up your t-bars wear out front end components faster?- somewhat yes, but with my t-bars having been cranked on both my pickups for over 75K on one and 60K on the other with no front end issues, I'd say you won't run into problems unless you're really abusing the truck. Best bet IMO if you're trying to keep the truck from "bottoming out" with a plow on the front- crank up the bars a few turns- GET AN ALIGNMENT, add timbrens to the front, and run a few hundred pounds of ballast against the tailgate- been doing it this way for several years now always worked well for me!


----------



## mschaffer92 (Jul 27, 2010)

Not to steal your thread but is there any pros vs cons in installing either3/4 ton or one ton t bars on a half ton pick up with a plow.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

mschaffer92;1744810 said:


> Not to steal your thread but is there any pros vs cons in installing either3/4 ton or one ton t bars on a half ton pick up with a plow.


Besides a stiffer ride? No. All pros, one con.


----------



## mschaffer92 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey 06sierra do you think 3/4 ton bars and keys be plenty enough then?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

mschaffer92;1745890 said:


> Hey 06sierra do you think 3/4 ton bars and keys be plenty enough then?


Is it even possible to put 3/4 one ton bars on a half ton?

You do not need bars and keys. Keys are a waste of money

What are you trying to do?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Whiffyspark;1745907 said:


> Is it even possible to put 3/4 one ton bars on a half ton?
> 
> You do not need bars and keys. Keys are a waste of money
> 
> What are you trying to do?


As long as its not a 4 door Tahoe, yes, its completely possible. i believe its possible on a 4 door tahoe too if you move the t-bar crossmember back because for some unknown reason GM decided to put shorter bars on the 4 door. While the 2 door had truck bars. As did the Suburban.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

A 4800 lb. front end rating on a three quarter ton truck is just fricking ridiculous in the first place.


----------



## xjoedirt55x (Dec 11, 2009)

So just crank up. align, and timbrens..... How much would that get, maybe 1-2"?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

What are you trying to put on the truck?


----------



## mschaffer92 (Jul 27, 2010)

Im just trying to beefnup the front a little for the plow i want to get


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

mschaffer92;1746692 said:


> Im just trying to beefnup the front a little for the plow i want to get


Which plow..


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Harleyjeff;1746039 said:


> A 4800 lb. front end rating on a three quarter ton truck is just fricking ridiculous in the first place.


Ford and Dodge still offer those ratings. As does Chevy. My 04 GMC 2500 does fine with the 4800. Never bottomed out with an 8' HD. Completely stock, hell I think the bars might have been turned down a little.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

2006Sierra1500;1746901 said:


> Ford and Dodge still offer those ratings. As does Chevy. My 04 GMC 2500 does fine with the 4800. Never bottomed out with an 8' HD. Completely stock, hell I think the bars might have been turned down a little.


Don't know about Ford, but Ram (Dodge) does NOT offer a 4800 lb front end in a three quarter ton truck. At least not from '13 until now. The lightest front end rating they have is 5,200 with a hemi, and 5,500 with the 6.7.


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a 2009 GMC 2500HD extended cab short box with a MVP 3 8.5 with wings. About (1,100 LBS) I run my torsion bars up about 3 turns, put in timbers in and run 750LBS at the tailgate with LT285-70-17 tires. never got stuck never had a problem, and has plowed since 2009. The truck has 75,000 miles on it.


----------



## mschaffer92 (Jul 27, 2010)

Whiffyspark;1746709 said:


> Which plow..


I had a fisher mm1 on before i had to sell it and it just made the front squat pretty good. Since i learned so much about them i would just rather get another one of those


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

I have my torsion bars cranked in my 3/4 ton to level. I had my last truck, a 1500 series blazer,lifted with the tbars. If you're just looking to get the weight of the plow up a little then it's no big deal, however if you're looking to lift the truck that way and you overcrank you may start blowing through cv axles. If you really crank them you could get about 2-2.5 more inches but your CV angles will deteriorate swiftly. Whatever you choose to do with them make sure you get an alignment asap after touching them.


----------



## mschaffer92 (Jul 27, 2010)

Whiffyspark;1746709 said:


> Which plow..


I had a fisher mm1 on before i had to sell it and it just made the front squat pretty good. Since i learned so much about them i would just rather get another one of those


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Harleyjeff;1746932 said:


> Don't know about Ford, but Ram (Dodge) does NOT offer a 4800 lb front end in a three quarter ton truck. At least not from '13 until now. The lightest front end rating they have is 5,200 with a hemi, and 5,500 with the 6.7.


My HD has a 4670 FGAWR


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Triton2286;1749678 said:


> My HD has a 4670 FGAWR


Jesus might as well call it a heavy half. Then again...2 of my rigs have 3600 FGAWRs, and one with 3925. And one with 4800.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Are the first ones half tons?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Triton2286;1749728 said:


> Are the first ones half tons?


2 SUVs, and a half ton pickup. One SUV, the 99 has a 7'6'' Fisher HD(squats like a *****), the 05 has a Fisher HT. The Half ton pickup has a 7'6'' HD also.


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

there doesnt seem to be much out there the beef up the front end on these trucks,, will better shocks help the from from droping so much


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

chachi1984;1749890 said:


> there doesnt seem to be much out there the beef up the front end on these trucks,, will better shocks help the from from droping so much


Shocks? :laughing:


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

chachi1984;1749890 said:


> there doesnt seem to be much out there the beef up the front end on these trucks,, will better shocks help the from from droping so much


Swap the bars, problem solved.


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

you can get bigger torsion bars for 99-06 gm 2500


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

chachi1984;1750848 said:


> you can get bigger torsion bars for 99-06 gm 2500


If it doesn't have the biggest bars already. Check the tag on the bar, if its anything except XG you can go bigger.


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

i think I have the 4800 rating, where would the tags be


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

chachi1984;1750898 said:


> i think I have the 4800 rating, where would the tags be


Drivers door.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Even if he has the 4800 FGAWR, he still might be able to get heavier torsion bars. Crawl under, look for a tag hanging off the torsion bar. If the 2 letters aren't XG, you can get heavier bars.


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

ok i look tomorrow . gm sells the XG bars right


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Possibly. The left side bar is 15732338 and the right side bar is 15732339.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.gmpartsdirect.com/results.cfm?partnumber=15732338

http://www.gmpartsdirect.com/results.cfm?partnumber=15732339


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

i read some other forums looks like you might need the purple keys to make the XG bars fit, might just go with timbrens


----------

